# [glibc]erreur de compile no __thread support [Résolu]

## HazeC5

Salut à tous.

Alors voilà depuis 2/3heures j'essaye de résoudre 1 soucis de compile de glibc-2.5-r3  mais sans succes,alors 1 fois n'est pas coutume je m'en remets à vous!!

Voilà l'erreur: 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 to /

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.7.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.7.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.7.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.7.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.5-patches-1.7.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Checking gcc for __thread support ...                                  [ !! ]

 * Could not find a gcc that supports the __thread directive!

 * Please update your binutils/gcc and try again.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 752:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 1109:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_unpack

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 169:   Called check_nptl_support

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 766:   Called die

!!! No __thread support in gcc!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/Portage_Temp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

J'ai bien entendu dejà recompiler gcc(4.1.2) et binutils(2.16.1-r3) ainsi que gentoo-sources et linux-headers...Mais toujours la meme erreur.J'ai fais plusieurs mise à jour ce tantôt et à part glibc tout s'est bien passé.

Voilà les infos:

```
emerge --info                             19:41

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21-ck2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-ck2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 May 2007 16:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=prescott -mfpmath=sse -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc/conf.d/clock /etc/conf.d/consolefont /etc/conf.d/distccd /etc/conf.d/hostname /etc/conf.d/keymaps /etc/conf.d/xdm /etc/nanorc /etc/rc.conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/rc.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/wget"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=prescott -mfpmath=sse -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildsyspkg ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/                  http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/                 ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/                               http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/Portage_Temp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apic audiofile avahi avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bz2 bzip2 cairo cdr cid clflush cli cmov constant_tsc cracklib crypt cups cx8 dbus de dri ds_cpl dts encode esd fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac flash fortran fpu fxsr gdbm gif gkrellm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal ht iconv isdnlog jpeg libg++ logitech-mouse mca mce midi mmx monitor mp3 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg ogg123 openal opengl openmp oss pae pam pat pbe pcre pdf perl pge png pni pppd pse pse36 python rar readline reflection sep session sndfile spl ss sse sse2 ssl tcl tcltk tcpd threads tk tm truetype truetype-fonts tsc type1-fonts unicode unrar usb vcd videos vme vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xcomposite xorg xpm xtpr zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="Intel ICH5" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Et voici les USEs du paquet:

```
* sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r2

   Install date: Sat May 12 20:02:05 2007

   USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -hardened -multilib -selinux -glibc-omitfp -profile -glibc-compat20"

   CFLAGS="-march=prescott -pipe -mtune=prescott -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing"

```

J'ai fais quelques recherches mais sans trouver d'astuces concrètes...  :Exclamation: 

Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de m'aiguiller ^^.

----------

## Delvin

essaye peut-être un revdep-rebuild

----------

## HazeC5

Négatif le revdep-rebuild n'a rien donné de satisfaisant!   :Confused: 

Ah je pense à 1 truc serait il possible que ce soit du fait que je sois avec gcc4.1.2 au lieu de 4.2 (encore masqué) ?

----------

## Mickael

salut,

je suis tombé la dessus :

 *Deranger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> ...

 

enjoy!

----------

## HazeC5

ok merci!

Donc j'ai pas tout bien saisi,bootstrap je ne sais pas ce que c'est !toujours est-il que j'ai fais

```
emerge --oneshot --nodeps gcc-config
```

 puis 

```
emerge glibc
```

 mais l'erreur est toujours identique!

----------

## Ey

Deux choses à tester :

1/ que te renvoie "gcc-config -l" ?

2/ qu'obtiens tu lorsque tu fais ça ?

```
echo 'extern __thread int i;' > test-__thread.c

gcc -c test-__thread.c
```

----------

## HazeC5

donc 

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *
```

et ensuite les 2 autres commandes ne me retournent rien du tout.Et ne sachant ce qu'elles sont  censées retournées je patauge toujours   :Laughing: 

Merci

----------

## titoucha

Le script bootstarp se trouve dans  /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap${kivabien_pour_mon_arch}.sh  et il sert à recréer ta toolchain.

----------

## HazeC5

re 

OK merci pour cette précision titoucha!

J'ai donc lancé ce bootstrap.sh et celui est parti pour recompiler ces paquets (ds 1 autre orde mais je suppose qu'il sait ce qu'il fait :p):

```
Using baselayout : >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4

 * Using portage    : >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22

 * Using os-headers : >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.21

 * Using binutils   : sys-devel/binutils

 * Using gcc        : >=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1

 * Using gettext    : gettext

 * Using libc       : virtual/libc

 * Using texinfo    : sys-apps/texinfo

 * Using zlib       : sys-libs/zlib

 * Using ncurses    : sys-libs/ncurses

```

Jer remarque 1 chose,à chaque paquet il me dit:(en gros car je trouve plus la ligne,je rectifierai dès que je la retrouve):

```
notice use "elib_glibc" not in use in this package
```

Celà a 1 rapport avec mon soucis?Je n'ai jamais vu ce use ailleurs qu'en notice.

Bien alors là il ememrge gcc ,y en a  pour 3/4 d'heures ~,je vous tiens au jus!

----------

## Mickael

N'oublie pas de faire un etc-update env-update && source /etc/profile après la fin de ton emerge.

----------

## HazeC5

Bon bah ca s'annonce mal...

gcc a compile mais ensuite c'etait le tour de glibc qui ne veut rien savoir:

```
 checking glibc-2.5-patches-1.7.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Checking gcc for __thread support ...                                 [ !! ]

 * Could not find a gcc that supports the __thread directive!

 * Please update your binutils/gcc and try again.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 752:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 1109:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_unpack

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 169:   Called check_nptl_support

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 766:   Called die

!!! No __thread support in gcc!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/Portage_Temp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

Ceci pendant l'emerge que le script boostrap.sh a lancé!!!

D'autres idées ? Car moi je coince grave là.....

Edit:je cherche sur bugs.gentoo actuellement mais ne vois rien pouvant ressembler a mon blème

----------

## AgentMat

check les USE flags nptl et nptlonly sur gcc, glibc et cie.

Essaye de mettre -nptlonly pour glibc voir s il gueule toujours. 

As tu change de profile récement ? si tu utilisais un vieux profile y'a toutes les chances que tu etais en no-nptl, alors que le profile 2007.0 que tu utilises active nptl par défaut. Dans ce cas regarde la doc pour la mise a jour du profile

----------

## HazeC5

ouai j'ai bien les use nptl et nptlonly sur glibc et j'avais déjà tenter avec -nptlonly sans succès!Je viens de réessayer à l'instant.

J'ai effectivement changé de profil il ya 15 jours mais je suis passé  du 2006.1 au 2007.1!

```
eselect profile list           12:30

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0 *

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/x86/2006.1

```

J'avais le 1er avant!

```
sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

   Install date: Thu May 31 11:57:14 2007

   USE=""

   CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -mtune=prescott"

sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r2

   Install date: Sat May 12 20:02:05 2007

   USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -hardened -multilib -selinux -glibc-omitfp -profile -glibc-compat20"
```

Aucun use pour gcc... est ce normal?

Celà dit j'ai le meme make.conf depuis l'installation(2mois),je ne touche jamais aux uses ds ce fichier!

----------

## AgentMat

essaye de repasser temporairement sur le profile 2006.1 voir si ca marche.

----------

## HazeC5

C'est 1 chose que j'aimerais eviter de faire car pas le temps de recompiler tout mon systeme y'en a pour quasi 48h(ça fait bcp juste pour essayer...   :Exclamation:  ),puis entre les 2 profils il n'y a qu'1 use de + le use "acl"!

Et depuis mon changement de profil glibc et gcc ont recompilé 2fois chacuns...

Par contre là g voulu essayer de recompiler la version actuelle de glibc (r2) mais boum meme erreur (rhaaa   :Twisted Evil:  ).Bref c'est la galère

----------

## HazeC5

Sur irc un gars ma conseillé d'activer le support __thread pour gcc,chose qui parait logique vu que justement l'erreur est no __thread support...

Mais 1 autre gars m'a deconseillé de ne pas de le faire ayant 1 version stable de gcc!!Qu'en pensez vous ?

Et quand bien meme ce serait 1 bonne idée..je ne sais pas où placé ce  " --with-__thread" ds l'ebuild et je ne veux pas faire de boulettes supplémentaires.

Là g essaye de faire 1 emerge system -e mais ca plante des le debut:

```
Emerging (8 of 126) app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 to /

 * pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 to /Portage_Temp/portage/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /Portage_Temp/portage/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15/work/pax-utils-0.1.15 ...

make: *** Pas de règle pour fabriquer la cible « gcc ». Arrêt.

!!! ERROR: app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  pax-utils-0.1.15.ebuild, line 21:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/Portage_Temp/portage/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15/temp/build.log'.

```

Que ce soit avec le profile 2006.1 ou 2007.0..

Quelle poisse!!!

----------

## Temet

La version r3 de glibc vient de sortir dans portage, fais un sync et tente ta chance  :Wink: 

----------

## AgentMat

 *Temet wrote:*   

> La version r3 de glibc vient de sortir dans portage, fais un sync et tente ta chance 

 

c'est celle la qui veut pas compiler chez lui  :Razz: 

----------

## HazeC5

En + de glibc r2 et du system si je veux le recompiler  :Sad: 

Je repasse en fin d'aprem car je dois m'absenter..Je reste ouvert a toutes propositions.L'idée du " --with-__thread" ds l'ebuild de gcc est elle à tenter ? Et si oui comment s'y prendre ?(Je n'ai jamais créer d'ebuild).

Ah oui puis on m'a aiguiller sur ce post (qui date un peu) mais pas le temps de tout lire tout de suite et c'est en anglais,donc je capte pas tout  :Mad:  ici

Sur ce @ ce soir et merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## CryoGen

binutils-config -l  ?

----------

## HazeC5

Voilà

 *Quote:*   

> binutils-config -l                        
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.16.1 *

 

Donc j'ai essayé  de metre à jour le système avec le profil 2006.1 mais plus moyen de compiler convenablement....  :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## AgentMat

Je suis en train de le compiler ca se passe sans soucis chez moi, je vois vraiment pas d ou ca peut venir  :Confused: 

----------

## HazeC5

Ouai moi aussi là je patauge et ne comprens pas pourquoi tout à coup plus rien ne compile,car je fais souvent (tous les 2jours env) des mises à jour et gcc comme glibc et consoeurs ont toujours bien fait leur boulot.

Hier en debut de journée j'ai modifier 2 options dans le kernel,concernant le framebuffer de la console,et ça m'etonnerait que ça vienne de là...Et je ne trouve pas d'autres pistes   :Confused: 

Enfin peut-etre qu'1 pro de la compile passera par ici et donnera la remède miracle   :Idea: 

----------

## HazeC5

Alors voilà ,apres avoir chercher avec equery d glibc j'ai vu ce paquet: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 et j'me suis mis à l'emerger ainsi que bintuils et ensuite, apres 1 source /etc/profile, glibc et là:

 *Quote:*   

>  * checking glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2  ...                        [ ok ]
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
>  * Checking gcc for __thread support ...                                  [ ok ]
> ...

 

donc pour cette erreur de " __threads" c'est ok bonne nouvelle   :Smile:  ,seulement glibc plante 1mn + loin avec cette erreur:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for install-info... /usr/bin/install-info
> 
> checking for bison... /usr/bin/bison
> ...

 

Ca vient juste d'arriver j'ai donc pas encore fais de recherche!...Sans doute me faut-il encore emerger 1/2 paquets importants avant que glibc ne compile.1idée peut-etre ? 

Je sens que le résolu approche :p ^^

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

Tu as fais une migration de gcc3 vers gcc4 ou tu a toujours eu gcc4.1?

Après ton emerge de libstdc++-v3

```

#revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5 -- -p -v

# revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5
```

Essayes de reemerger libtool   :Idea: 

Supprimes l'ensemble des fichiers que tu as dans /usr/portage/distfiles/

Conserves uniquement le repertoire cvs-src

----------

## HazeC5

Salut ^^

J'ai tjrs eu gcc -4.1.x gentoo n'a qu'1 peu plus de 2 mois sur ce pc   :Smile: 

Par contre sur l'autre pc tout a compilé sans blèmes hier!

Alors j'ai bien fait le revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5 (qui n'a rien eu à faire en fait) recompiler libtool...rm -r /usr/portage/distfiles* ,ensuite emerge -e system et là ça plante là:

```
Emerging (8 of 126) app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 to /

 * pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pax-utils-0.1.15.tar.bz2 to /Portage_Temp/portage/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /Portage_Temp/portage/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15/work/pax-utils-0.1.15 ...

make: *** Pas de règle pour fabriquer la cible « gcc ». Arrêt.

!!! ERROR: app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  pax-utils-0.1.15.ebuild, line 21:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/Portage_Temp/portage/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15/temp/build.log'.
```

et si je fait --resume --skipfirst ça plante plus loin 

Pourtant gcc compile encore et je l'ai d'ailleurs fait hier soir!!!

Pour glibc je reçois tjrs l'erreur de mon post précèdent:

```
checking for assembler global-symbol directive... UNKNOWN

configure: error: cannot determine asm global directive

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1621: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 973: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 1170: Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 270: Called glibc_do_configure 'nptl'

glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 944: Called die

```

idem avec glibc -r2! 

Moi qui pensait arriver aux bouts de mes peines....C'est pas encore gagné   :Embarassed: 

Je continue de chercher mais si vous avez la soluce je prends :p

----------

## HazeC5

Ah enfin cette fois c'est la bonne glibc-2.5-r3 a fini par compiler, tres bonne nouvelle   :Smile:  :

```
>>> sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 merged
```

Ouf /me respire  :Wink: 

Merci à tous

----------

## AgentMat

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Ah enfin cette fois c'est la bonne glibc-2.5-r3 a fini par compiler, tres bonne nouvelle   :
> 
> ```
> >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 merged
> ```
> ...

 

tu sais d ou ca venait ?

----------

## HazeC5

Non malheuresement je ne connais pas la cause du problème sinon je l'aurais précisé de suite,au cas où quelqu'1 d'autre rencontrerait le mème soucis!!

J'ai insisté à compiler certains paquets jusqu'au moment où glibc a bien voulu compiler.

D'ailleurs cet aprem j'ai fais 1 emerge system -e qui s'est déroulé à merveille sans 1 seule erreur sur les 129 paquets.Tout a fini par rentrer dans l'ordre.   :Wink: 

Encore merci à ceux qui se sont donné la peine de trouver 1 solution.

Bonne soirée et week-end @+

----------

